# Gerunds



## ibraheemkhalil

Selam arkadaşlar 
Sizlere müsadeniz olursa çoğul gerund fiiler hakında sormak istiyorum 
Mesala iki uluslar arası firmada şu kelimeler geçiyor returnings iade edilenler
              takings alınanlar 
Böyle demenin yerine şöyle desek olurmu
              Those it has been returned
               Those it has been taken
Ve ikinci sorum izninizle
My first eat ilk yiyişim
My first see ilk görüşüm
Bunlar doğrumu
Herkese teşekkür ederim


----------



## hcanbyrm

ibraheemkhalil said:


> My first eat ilk yiyişim
> My first see ilk görüşüm


Burada ing getirilmesi gerekiyor sanirim.

Those It  yanlis gibi  cunku those cogul it tekil.


----------



## misi2991

_Returning_s ve _takings _çoğul _gerund _değil, çoğul isim. Dilbilgisi açısından "those it has been returned" ve "those it has been taken" ifadeleri yanlış. Bahsettiğiniz bağlamda kullanılır mı bilmiyorum ama şu şekilde düzeltilebilir: "those *that have* been returned" / "those *that have* been taken"

İlk ... yapışım --> This is the first time I've done ... / this is my first time doing ...


----------



## ibraheemkhalil

hcanbyrm said:


> Burada ing getirilmesi gerekiyor sanirim.
> 
> Those It  yanlis gibi  cunku those cogul it tekil.


Sayın hocam bunun şöylede yapabilirmiyiz
Havings sold satılmışlar
Havings broken kırılmışlar
How many are havings broken
Kırılmışlar kaç tane


----------



## hcanbyrm

hocam,  
havings ARE sold   

Havings ARE broken   

How many havings ARE broken?

daha doğal ve doğru geliyor


----------



## misi2991

ibraheemkhalil said:


> Havings sold satılmışlar
> Havings broken kırılmışlar
> How many are havings broken
> Kırılmışlar kaç tane



İngilizcede böyle bir şey yok. "Kırılmışlar kaç tane?", "How many of them are broken?" şeklinde çevrilebilir.


----------



## ibraheemkhalil

misi2991 said:


> İngilizcede böyle bir şey yok. "Kırılmışlar kaç tane?", "How many of them are broken?" şeklinde çevrilebilir.


Acaba böyle bir cümleyi nasıl kurarız İngilizcede nerede satın aldıklarım
Herkese teşekkür ederim


----------



## hcanbyrm

neyi satın aldın?  ürün mü? kalem mi? vs.


----------



## hcanbyrm

Where is the product that I bought.   ürün için.
Where is the pencil that I bought.    kalem için


----------



## ibraheemkhalil

hcanbyrm said:


> Where is the product that I bought.   ürün için.
> Where is the pencil that I bought.    kalem için


Çok teşekkür ederim cevap için


----------



## misi2991

ibraheemkhalil said:


> Acaba böyle bir cümleyi nasıl kurarız İngilizcede nerede satın aldıklarım
> Herkese teşekkür ederim


Where is the stuff I bought?
Where are the things I bought?


----------



## hcanbyrm

ibraheemkhalil said:


> Çok teşekkür ederim cevap için


rica ederim.


----------



## ibraheem27

misi2991 said:


> İngilizcede böyle bir şey yok. "Kırılmışlar kaç tane?", "How many of them are broken?" şeklinde çevrilebilir.


Hocam soruyu olumsuzda sorabilmek için şöyle yapsak olurmu 
How many of them are broken and are not them 
desek doğrumudur


----------



## drowsykush

ibraheem27 said:


> Hocam soruyu olumsuzda sorabilmek için şöyle yapsak olurmu
> How many of them are broken and are not them
> desek doğrumudur



Hayır, son tarafta _how many are not? _demek yeterli.


----------

